

Microsoft to acquire Ustream.tv for $50 million? - kevTheDev
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/02/08/microsoft-to-acquire-ustreamtv-for-50-million/

======
gaborcselle
How will this affect justin.tv?

~~~
eusman
it wont, the pie is quite big. for newcomers it'd be moore difficult yeah.
It'll be interesting if YouTube/Google reacts by adding live streams.

------
alaskamiller
that ? is key

